# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Rainbow, smart toothbrush for children, Vigilant Inc., Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vigilant Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Rainbow by Vigilant, the world’s first smart toothbrush for children 

Published on Aug 13, 2014




> Connected via Bluetooth Smart, Rainbow helps children learn the perfect brushing technique recommended by dentists. It combines high-tech and fun in a device that effectively improves brushing and oral hygiene. With its motion and 3D sensors, Rainbow is a manual toothbrush that tracks brush positions and movements inside the mouth while the app is calculating variance and guiding the brusher. The app also incentives children to perform best-in-class brushing techniques through an interactive phone/tablet game that models great toothbrushing behavior. Parents can now comfortably check kids’ brushing habits on their smartphone, but also know how well they are doing it!

----------

